# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  αποπραγματοποιηση? what?

## kapamaru!!

τι εστι αποπραγματοποιηση??ανηκει στις ψυχωσεις???ας μου εξηγησει καποιος και επισης η θεραπεια αυτης?

----------


## christos78

Καpamaru (ο αγαπημενος μου) η αποπραγματοποιηση δεν ανηκει στις ψυχωσεις ειναι αποτελεσμα αγχους το ειχα για κανα διμηνο -τριμηνο .

----------


## kapamaru!!

χμμμ,μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις τα συμπτωματα??ειναι το μονο που δεν εχει παψει να με ενοχλει ακομα,μονο με θεραπεια φευγει??ολα καλα με την καταθλιψη ειμαι πολυ καλα εδω κ ενα μηνα περιπου αλλα αυτο το οτι αισθανομαι οτι ζω σε ταινια με σκοτωνει μα ειναι ενα τιποτα μπροστα στην χαρα που χω ...θα το παλεψω κ αυτο στο χερι του ειναι?

----------


## christos78

Aυτο ακριβως οτι η ζωη σου μοιαζει με ταινια η σαν ονειρο και αλλα...υπομονη κανε don't worry.

----------


## kapamaru!!

πηρες καποια αγωγη??εγω τελικα παιζει να το χω 2 χρονια θα το πιστεψεις?? κ ειναι πρωτη φορα που παθαινω καταθλιψη λογο απειριας λοιπον νομιζα οτι ηταν αντικτυπο της καταθλιψης τελικα εμεινε το κατακαθι κ μας λεει οτι εχω αποπραγματοποιηση βασικα αυτο με κουραζει πιο πολυ....εστω κ αργα το εμαθα , ευχαριστω το θεο που πηγα σε ψυχολογο επι χρημασι γιατι αλλιως δεν την εβγαζα καθαρη!

----------


## christos78

Oχι ,(21 ειμαι λιγο μικρος για αγωγη..) στην αρχη νομιζα οτι αυτο το εχω μονο εγω στην γη....δεν μου φαινεται απιστευτο να το χεις εδω και 2 χρονια.Το εχουν αρκετοι παντως.

----------


## kapamaru!!

παιδια περιμενω κ αλλεσ εμπειριες,να στε ολοι καλα!!!χρηστο ευχαριστω...

----------


## christos78

Τιποτα ,αν θες μπες στο esoterica.gr (υπαρχει παρομοιο θεμα)

----------


## betelgeuse

Γεια σου kapamarou λοιπον εγω ειχα αποπροσωποποιηση/αποπραγματοποιηση παντα μαζι με τις κρισεις πανικου και οταν περασα την δευτερη καταθλιψη ειχα αποπροσωποποιηση για ενα χρονο ισως και παραπανω.
Τα συμπτωματα που ειχα ηταν:Κοιταζομουν στον καθρεφτη και ενιωθα λες και κοιταω καποια ξενη και οχι εμενα(ενω ηξερα οτι ειμαι εγω),οταν κοιταζα φιλους και συγγενης μου τους ενιωθα σαν ξενους.Ηταν λες και βρισκομουν ολη την ωρα σε ονειρο ή ταινια.Λες και αυτο που ζουσα δεν ηταν αληθινο.
Ειχα και αλλα συμπτωματα οπως το να αναρωτιεμαι διαρκως γιατι ζω,ποια ειμαι κλπ.Δεν ειχα σχεδον κανενα συναισθημα και οταν ενιωθα κατι αυτο ηταν τρομος(κυριολεκτικα) φοβος και θυμος.Κανενα θετικο συναισθημα.
Τα συμπτωματα αρχισαν να υποχωρουν οταν εφυγε η καταθλιψη αλλα που και που επανερχονται,αλλα ευτυχως τωρα διαρκουν για πολυ λιγο και οχι συνεχομενα οπως παλια.

A και κατι ακομα.Απο οσο ξερω δεν υπαρχει καποια θεραπεια που να την αντιμετωπιζει αλλα βελτιωνεται καπως με την ψυχοθεραπεια.

----------


## kapamaru!!

δεν υπαρχει θεραπεια??φοβερο!!!αυτο με κουραζει πιο πολυ :(....ειμαι εγω??που ειμαι??ασε που μπερδευω τα ονειρα με την πραγματικοτητα...tragic!!!thn οικογενεια μου σχεδον δεν τhn αναγνωριζω για καποια δευτερολεπτα, δεν τουs το χω πει αυτο,αντε καινουργιο παλι κ αυτο!! νομιζα οτι η καταθλιψη το προκαλεσε αλλα τελικα ειναι αλλο ελλαττωμα!!με γεια μου κ μενα δεν πειραζει!!περαστικα σε ολους!!!ευχαριστω για το χρονο σας

----------


## betelgeuse

Συνηθως σε βαριας μορφης καταθλιψη ερχεται μαζι και η αποπροσωποποιηση οπως και στις κρισεις πανικου.Μπορει οντως να το επαθες απο την καταθλιψη.
Ποσο καιρο εχεις τα συμπτωματα?

----------


## Αγνωστη με το εγω μου

ζω με την αποπροσωποποιηση απο τα 13 και τωρα ειμαι 39 πηγα σε ψυχολογους και ψυχιατρους κανενα αποτελεσμα με ενοχλει αυτο το συναισθημα να ζω με ενα αγνωστο εγω
τι φταιει γιατι ειμαι ετσι η απαντηση μου ειναι γεννηθηκα σαν ανυπαρκη και εζησα σαν ανυπαρκη μεχρι τα 13 μου υπηρχα μονο για δουλεια αγαπη πουθενα απο που να νιωσω το εγω μου απο που να νιωσω ανθρωπος απο πουθενα ετσι οταν στα 13 μου κοιταξα πρωτη φορα τον εαυτο μου σε ολοσομο καθρεπτη ειδα ενα αγνωστο προσωπο τι κανω γ αυτο
πως ζω μονο εγω ξερω η καθε μου μερα ειναι ενα μαρτυριο καταθλιψη κλειστοφοβια αποπροσωποποιηση ανχος και πολλα αλλα γιατι ζω ακομα για αυτους που με εκαναν ετσι και δεν θελω να τους πληγωσω γιατι εκτως απο ολα αυτα ειμαι και βλαμενη και αγαπω ολο το κοσμο με λιγα λογια ζω σαν να με παρακολουθω απο καπου εγω που ειμαι εκει στο πουθενα αφου μεχρι τα 13 μου εκει μου εμαθαν να ειμαι και ολα αυτα λογο φτωχειας

----------


## Αγνωστη με το εγω μου

ζω με την αποπροσωποποιηση απο τα 13 και τωρα ειμαι 39 πηγα σε ψυχολογους και ψυχιατρους κανενα αποτελεσμα με ενοχλει αυτο το συναισθημα να ζω με ενα αγνωστο εγω
τι φταιει γιατι ειμαι ετσι η απαντηση μου ειναι γεννηθηκα σαν ανυπαρκη και εζησα σαν ανυπαρκη μεχρι τα 13 μου υπηρχα μονο για δουλεια αγαπη πουθενα απο που να νιωσω το εγω μου απο που να νιωσω ανθρωπος απο πουθενα ετσι οταν στα 13 μου κοιταξα πρωτη φορα τον εαυτο μου σε ολοσομο καθρεπτη ειδα ενα αγνωστο προσωπο τι κανω γ αυτο
πως ζω μονο εγω ξερω η καθε μου μερα ειναι ενα μαρτυριο καταθλιψη κλειστοφοβια αποπροσωποποιηση ανχος και πολλα αλλα γιατι ζω ακομα για αυτους που με εκαναν ετσι και δεν θελω να τους πληγωσω γιατι εκτως απο ολα αυτα ειμαι και βλαμενη και αγαπω ολο το κοσμο με λιγα λογια ζω σαν να με παρακολουθω απο καπου εγω που ειμαι εκει στο πουθενα αφου μεχρι τα 13 μου εκει μου εμαθαν να ειμαι και ολα αυτα λογο φτωχειας

----------


## betelgeuse

Απο τα 13 μεχρι σημερα χωρις διακοπη?
Δηλαδη εισαι καθε μερα με αποπροσωποποιηση εδω και 26 χρονια?

----------


## ~Lucy~

αγνωστη ειναι τραγικο να ζεις με αποπροσωποποιηση τοσα χρονια...δεν την αντεχα ουτε δευτερολεπτο, ουτε την αποπραγματοποιηση φυσικα...να μην αναγνωριζω τον εαυτο μου, να μη νιωθω τιποτα για τους δικους μου, για τις φιλες μου.. ηθελα να ξεσκισω τα ρουχα μου νομιζα οτι ημουν μεταξυ ζωης και θανατου! ωστοσο με βοηθησε η αγωγη, εσενα δε σε βοηθησε τιποτα; ουτε η ψυχοθεραπεια;

----------

